# Facet Cyst Rupture



## nyyankees (Jun 30, 2010)

Our doc performed a L4-5 facet cyst rupture. She did this to rid the patient of this condition. My question is what dx would I use for this? Thanks.

Also would 64475-22 (2008) be appropriate or unlisted code.


----------



## rkmcoder (Jul 1, 2010)

Look at 62267 and 727.49.

Richard Mann


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you suggesting to use 62267 for a comparison code. 62267 says for diagnostic purposes. That does not sound like the purpose for the procedure.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=23260

In the above thread, it suggested to use 20605/considering the facet joint is a intermidiate joint and 20605 includes aspiration 

But in this Draft of LCD, they are labeling the Facet Joints as small joints and they even reference Facet Cyst rupture with the codes for Intra-articular facet injection. I assuming from this statement that they are suggesting that you could use the facet codes to report an aspiration/rupture even though it does not include aspiration in the descriptor. This is the first time I have seen this and this might not be addressed in your LCD. 

http://www.asipp.org/Noridian/MultisocietyproposedLCD 082809.pdf


Special Circumstances:
Occasionally, intra-articular facet joint injections and/or
aspirations are indicated to obtain synovial fluid for the
evaluation of potential infection or abscess of the facet
joint. Additionally, intra-articular facet joint needle
placement can be used to rupture or aspirate a facet joint
synovial cyst which is causing nerve root compression and
radicular pain.
Limitations


----------

